# what is dorp?



## indamudd (Aug 10, 2006)

Can someone here tell me what dorp is. I called a few places and they did not know what dorp or jute net was. Is dorp a slang for burlap netting? Thanks scott


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

It is erosion control netting, made from jute typically

http://www.emeraldseedandsupply.com/erosioncontrol/ec_jute.html


----------



## indamudd (Aug 10, 2006)

*dorp*

So Dorp is jute netting and to me it looks like what we call here in Chicago Burlap netting but the jute seems a little more looser where burlap is tighter. I guess this is right?


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Actually Dorp is like GIANT burlap. If you look at a piece of both, you'll see they are both woven the same and are essentially the same material. Each string in the Dorp is about three or four times thicker than in the burlap. And yes, maybe because of it's size it seems like a looser form of burlap. Home Depot also carries it as erosion control netting, or "barrier"


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

What is dorp?

I don't know - but it's painful... had to go to the doctor to have one removed.

hhahahahaha

I'm sorry...it's been a long day.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Dorp could be your idiot neighbor....I have 2!


----------



## indamudd (Aug 10, 2006)

*Thanks*

Thanks Dreadnight for getting me straight on that. I just never heard of dorp. 
And as bad neighbors I have a couple of them but I call them dorks!!! His wife is scary enough I wanted to offer her 50 bucks to stand out in front of my house on halloween, she would have fit right in with the other props!!
Unfortunately my wife would not give me 50 bucks.


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

Wasn't Dorp the guy who Tim whatshisface played? The guy who was on the Carol Burnet show...Tim...(long day here too! )


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm sensing a long Dorp thread here...


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

otherworldly said:


> Wasn't Dorp the guy who Tim whatshisface played? The guy who was on the Carol Burnet show...Tim...(long day here too! )


Tim Conway..The character name was Dorf.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

indamudd said:


> And as bad neighbors I have a couple of them but I call them dorks!!! His wife is scary enough I wanted to offer her 50 bucks to stand out in front of my house on halloween, she would have fit right in with the other props!!
> Unfortunately my wife would not give me 50 bucks.


That was probably a good thing in diguise? lol


----------



## killer13 (Sep 6, 2006)

I believe Zombie-F just bought some!  Fabric that is...not a Dorpy neighbor!


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

Conway! That's it! _Dorf...oh course..._ Thanks Dr! That was bugging me...


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

Anyone have a ball park price on this stuff at the depot? I ponder it's uses...


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

If you buy at HD, the only drawback is they will not sell it in anything but the full roll, meant for doing large landscape areas. Bad news.... it'll set you back about sixty. Good news.... I now have enough Dorp to last me the rest of my haunting years! If you ponder it's uses, go to www.terrorsyndicate.com, or the Haunted Vineyard set, or any of several other high-end haunts. The stuff is just perfect backdrop for haunting.....


----------

